# Cactus Flower



## robertojorge (Apr 28, 2011)

​ 



​ 
Shot these macro photographys last summer at Barragem do Funcho near Silves, making them avaiable as a free download...


----------



## ChrisA (May 3, 2011)

A bit too tight to the frame for me.  Liked to have seen more space around the flower or a much closer crop.


----------



## robertojorge (May 10, 2011)

Hey!!

Tnx f feedback. It was my first macro / close up photo  , im trying to improve my skills in photography in general.

Took a look at your blog, beautifull macro pictures  . Really liked the "Bloodnose Beetle Lavae at x4 Magnification" , great detail.

Regards


----------

